# 2009 Cruze 2.0 LS 5 speed manual ROSTA 250-9003



## moereloos (Mar 8, 2011)

Dear All, I have a 2009 Cruze 2.0 LS AND HAVE INSTALLED THIS KIT BUT UNFOTUNATELY IT DOES NOT WORK. 

I am now trying to find a wiring diagrasm to see what is different between the 2009 and 2011 models. The wire coding was exactly as discribed in the Website for the 250-9003. 
PS this is a UK model 2.O LS.

Any takers on suggestions.?

Had a look at the Ign. on column and the wire there is the same colour as coded on the power input to the Cruise Control. When I engage the cruise control the power light is evident. but the remainder of the system fails to work. i HAVE A FEELING THE INPUT IS THE WRONG PIN POSSIBLY?

I am looking for a wiring diagram/Manual at the moment.


----------



## moereloos (Mar 8, 2011)

Had another go ?? any ideas


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

moereloos said:


> Dear All, I have a 2009 Cruze 2.0 LS AND HAVE INSTALLED THIS KIT BUT UNFOTUNATELY IT DOES NOT WORK.
> 
> I am now trying to find a wiring diagrasm to see what is different between the 2009 and 2011 models. The wire coding was exactly as discribed in the Website for the 250-9003.
> PS this is a UK model 2.O LS.
> ...


If its similar to swapping steering wheels to get Cruise control installed you will have to take your Cruze into your dealership to have them flash a code to allow the computer to allow input from the Cruise control to work properly. Otherwise its powered, and it lights up, but the computer doesn't acknowledge the ROSTA's commands as something it should follow.

Imagine putting a sergeant in a room full of enlisted without a uniform on and hoping that they obey his orders. They'll just think he's nuts or something without an officer's uniform to distinguish him as someone that out ranks them, and therefore has the authority to command them.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well golllllleeee !


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like your trying to install Cruise Control. Here is what I found from the troubleshooting page.

Troubleshooting Rostra 250-9003


Check for 12-volts power when ignition is in the _On_ position
Check for ground resistance no higher than than 3 ohms with the motor running.
Check the connection of the green wire coming from the cruise control harness to position 'D' or 'K', which has a gray wire coming from the vehicle.
Check the resistance across the wiring harness by disconnecting the green wire from the vehicle. Resistances should be:Brown wire (at 4-pin) to green wire (with spade): 6.8K ohms.Yellow wire (at 4-pin) to green wire (with spade): 3.8K ohms.Green wire (at 4-pin) to green wire (with spade): 2.3K ohms.
If there are any resistances not shown, replace the cruise control kit.
Revised 06/02/2008The Rostra Technical Services department can be reached Monday-Friday, 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. EST by calling (800) 732-4744


----------

